# Need Help for Job Seeker Visa Appl. Form



## vickey2016 (Jan 6, 2016)

Do anyone have Sample Filled Job seeker visa application form for Germany or can suggest a link? I'm finding it hard to understand many fields for what should be filled in. Will appreciate if someone has sample filled form....


----------



## shiv87 (Jan 8, 2016)

vickey2016 said:


> Do anyone have Sample Filled Job seeker visa application form for Germany or can suggest a link? I'm finding it hard to understand many fields for what should be filled in. Will appreciate if someone has sample filled form....


Bro i am not allowed to access the page as i am a junior member of this forum but i advice you can take googletranslator help and really be prepared when you arrive here as german beurocaracy is really complicated and you have to fill lot of forms once you come here and they are all in german from Anmeldung , Auslaenderbehoerde, Sperrkonto , Agentur fuer Arbeit etc etc......and the list is endless lol improve your German bro its the key to be live in Germany.


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

vickey2016 said:


> Do anyone have Sample Filled Job seeker visa application form for Germany or can suggest a link? I'm finding it hard to understand many fields for what should be filled in. Will appreciate if someone has sample filled form....


The form is in both German and English.

It's asking for personal details, so how could anybody but you know what to put?

Is there any specific field that's difficult?


----------

